# whisker biscuit speed



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

do u loose any speed when shooting a whisker biscuit, and if you do, approximatly how much?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you wont lose much if any, maybe 3 or 4 at the most.

mark


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i love mine for hunting its great, i wouldnt worry about loosing speed man


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

anything you put on your bow you will lose speed, vibration dampners, rests, anything on the string.........probably not much, but a little, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Shot my Mathews through a crono and only 2fps dif.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i cant decide between whisker biscuit and a drop away. for those of you who HUNT with a drop away, do u have problems with the arrow falling off the rest allot?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

How many chances will that buck of a lifetime give you? It only took one to convert me to a whisker.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I would never use a drop-away for hunting. I've had to shoot from some pretty aukward positions that never would have been possible without the WB


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

albertahunter, this is the first year I used a drop away. The first opportunity I had on a doe, I drew back and my arrow got lodged between my bow and my dropaway. I was on the ground and the doe was about 5 steps from me, I was fiddlin with it while being drawn back for a few seconds, finally I had to let my draw down and it was still wedged between my bow and drop away. Finally I got it loose, just as I did, the doe ran about 10 yards stopped, looked back, I drew back, and let er rip, she ran about 15 yards and piled up. At the time I didn't know that you could pull your drop away up, and it will hold your arrow somewhat like a whiskerbiscuit, in the sense that it won't fall off your bow, knowing this now, I will stick with the drop away, just seem to like how it works, but I'll always be a fan of the biscuit.

Tator


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

Ripcord makes a dropaway rest that can be shot as either a standard dropaway, or as a full capture dropaway. The biscuits don't affect velocity much but they are very tough on vanes. I've heard people complain about noise with them.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I have never run into problems with noice from them but they are tough as all get out on vains.. But I will continue to just change them and I do love the WB


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

If you have problums with your fletching with the biscuit,fletch with Blazers
Your problums will be solved.pan.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

thanks for all your answer guys. I was wondering that exact same thing. Not only speed but making things as simple as possible when that monster is 25 yards away. Gotta love buck fever :beer: .... happy easter.

GH29


----------

